# Help - Slow Fermentation Start



## Jmcqueen (Sep 13, 2010)

Decided to use my muscadines to make wine this year and used the recipe in the E.C. Kraus catalog. The recipe follows below.

30 lbs Muscadine (crushed in a fruit bag)
9lbs sugar
5 tsp. yeast nutrients
¾ tsp. pectic enzyme
1 tsp. wine tannin

I added all of this in my primary fermenter and added spring water to bring it up to 5 gallons. I then added 5 crushed campden tablets and let the must rest for 24 hours covered with a thin clean towel.

I then stirred the must good and sprinkled 1 pkg. Red Star Champagne yeast on the surface and re-covered with the thin towel. Today 24 hours after I added the yeast I checked for fermentation and I see some bubbles but it seems that it is working very, very slow or maybe not at all. 

I checked the temperature of the must today and it is 72-degrees and the S.G. is 1.090.

Any ideas as to what I’ve done wrong and why fermentation has not really kicked off yet? *Any suggestion as to what I should do now?*


----------



## CSIJon (Sep 13, 2010)

I too followed a similar recipe but I used RC 212 yeast. I just racked into secondary yesterday. I did hydrate the yeast it in a glass for 15mins before adding. After about 18-20 hrs it was going strong. Do you know what your SG was at time of adding yeast. I am sure you will get someone much more qualified to help you than me, but other than the yeast, I dont see anything wrong.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 14, 2010)

24 hours is nnot a lond time to not see signs of fermentation. I no long look to see if it is fermenting , I listen and smell. On another note, every batch in last 3 months where I used red star Champagne yeast I have had to repitch a new yeast starter. I wonder if I am the only bone have trouble with it


----------



## Jmcqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

*Update -- Slow Fermentation Start*

Wow …… glad I just let my muscadines just sit longer in the primary fermenter without re-adding more yeast even if the fermentation action was very slow after 24 hours. It was just showing a few small bubbles when I left town on Monday. However, when I returned late this afternoon fermentation was working at full speed and about to fill the primary with foam. Its been in the primary for 3 days now and beginning to smell good.

When I started the primary S.G. was 1.090 and the must temp was 72-degrees. I measured tonight and the S.G. is 1.070 and still at 72-degrees. My question is --- what should the S.G. be when I move it into the glass carboy and add an air lock?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 15, 2010)

1.01 or .02


----------



## Jmcqueen (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks ........... I'll be watching for the magic number before I rack into the carboy for secondary fermentation.


----------



## Jmcqueen (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, one more dumb question (hopefully). I was worried about the acidity of my Muscadine must. Today the PH control papers I ordered came in. I checked the must and found that according to the test strips that the PH is 4.0. That is strongly acid ......... so how do I correct this as I understand it should be between 7 and 8 on the PH scale? Is this correct?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 16, 2010)

No you do not want 7 or 8. Leave it at 4. 7 is neutral and 8 is alkly= bad wine


----------



## Jmcqueen (Sep 16, 2010)

OK, thanks. I guess I had bad information. The S.G. is 1.020 now so it is getting close to going into the carboy. Thanks to your help.


----------

